# General advice for using Infrared - HELP! I NEED SOMEBODY! (HELP! NOT JUST ANYBODY.)



## binglemybongle (May 23, 2005)

Firstly to say im an amateur is a grossly proportioned understatement!

I have an old canon T70 that my dad gave me a couple of years ago. Ive messed around a bit. Bought a few bits and pieces because it pleased me. But now im becoming a bit more interested in various techniques.

I discovered IR on saturday, raced out of the house sunday and bought a roll of KODAK HIE and a HOYA R72 filter!

Unfortunately i havnt got a clue what to do becasue:

Ive looked on different sites and there seems to be a lot of conflicting advice on exposing the film. Is there any general rule of thumb? Or do i learn the hard (and expensive) way - going through about 5 rolls before i get it right?

Any info on which ISO, how to meter, anything will be greatly received.

Ta.


----------



## terri (May 23, 2005)

Well, welcome to TPF, bingle!   Anyone who's quoting the Beatles in the title of their first thread is going to get a response by me.   :mrgreen:  

When I was younger....so much younger than today....    I started shooting good old HIE, and the love affair still deepens.   I've had success with the following method, so this is how I'm going to advise you.   Hopefully others will weigh in here, too.     

I'm not into too dense a filter with HIE.   I mean, it works, but it's going to block out so much of the blue light waves you start losing detail.   If that is the effect you're after, go for it.   For starters, though, I think you'll do just fine with a #25 red filter.   You'll get your spectacular contrast, your grain, all the things that probably drew you in.   Set your ISO at around 400, maybe a tad under.   

Then go play.   Bracket your shots, and keep an exposure log, no matter how inconvenient it seems at the time.   It's the easiest way to remember what you did and see if you like your results.   

And don't forget, when Kodak says "load and unload the film in complete darkness".....they ain't kidding.   Be sure you're comfortable with this before you start handling the film.   It has no antihalation backing and is thin and can feel slippery and different.   

I'm really happy for you, because this is an exciting and unpredictable film that can yield amazing results.   Don't be discouraged if you don't like your first roll - try it again!       And be sure to post your stuff here, so your fellow freaks can admire it.     

Good luck!


----------



## binglemybongle (May 24, 2005)

Hi Terri,

(Thanks for the quick and freindly reply/welcome. I feel like a member of a new family!)

Do you have any tips on metering? I dont have a hand held and the HOYA filter screws onto the lens.

Do i meter TTL, note the stop, then fit the fliter. And shoot?

And do would you say KODAK's recommendation of ISO 50 for the HOYA R72 filter (WRATTEN 89b equivalant) is reasonable?

And how do i go about using flash? As in what speed do i set the flash at or just set it to program so it matches the cmaera?

and... and... and.... <so many questions, so little time!>

Thanks in advance to anyone, im eager to go!


----------



## terri (May 24, 2005)

Hi again, Bingle!  



> (Thanks for the quick and freindly reply/welcome. I feel like a member of a new family!)


  You're welcome, and yes, you are.  :sillysmi:

mmm, I'd say you're pretty much on the right track as far as the asa goes.   It sounds slow to me but then I stick to the #25.   The 89b is the one that's opaque or almost opaque I believe.   The thing to remember when it comes to IR is that people tend to over expose and over process this stuff.    

I can give you my combination and know you WILL have great results, that's rating it faster and using not as opaque a filter.   I should mention, though, with this combo at certain times of day, and depending on subject matter, (green foliage) I have to bracket 1/2x to get the desired exposure.    I use an old Pentax ME (no infrared frame counter in this camera).   

Processing is key here as well.   Will you do your own?  Agitation times need to be cut WAY back on in my opinion, than from what is posted out there, and I use Tmax developer with HIE.   But then again it is just my humble opinion.     

Can't speak to flash...I usually shoot outdoors with no need even for fill-in.   Maybe someone else can better advise you on that.      Hope this helps.


----------



## binglemybongle (May 25, 2005)

Thanks again.

Any advice i seem to get seems to be to use a wratten 25. few people seem to use the hoya. perhaps i will start with that, get used to it, then move on from there.

Looking forward to it, visited your website but now i think i will be disappointed if my first shot doeasnt turn out the same!

Watch this space.....................


----------



## terri (May 25, 2005)

binglemybongle said:
			
		

> Thanks again.
> 
> Any advice i seem to get seems to be to use a wratten 25. few people seem to use the hoya. perhaps i will start with that, get used to it, then move on from there.
> 
> ...


You don't think I'd post my first few attempts on the website, do you?    Trust me, there is a stack of discarded prints, failed film strips and much gnashing of teeth behind the successful prints I do have.    I do believe the #25 red and a faster ISO will be your friend.    :thumbup:   Be patient with yourself, and have fun while you learn.


----------



## binglemybongle (May 25, 2005)

Ta,

Ive said in the other thread (about developing) that im going to post a few photos i took a while ago. But as i say i was just pointing and shooting.

Its more about the general idea than anyhting else.

Please tell me what you think. The standard hasnt changed since then but now im producing crap in a methodical manner! And logging it!


----------



## terri (May 25, 2005)

binglemybongle said:
			
		

> Ta,
> 
> Ive said in the other thread (about developing) that im going to post a few photos i took a while ago. But as i say i was just pointing and shooting.
> 
> ...


I will definitely keep an eye out for your stuff and help however I can.     Hey, no one is born with a camera in hand spouting the zone system variants.   We all have to learn.   There are lots of talented folks here ready to help.   So go for it!


----------

